

Toy fanatic builds a house from LEGO - brandonkm
http://www.archdaily.com/33604/toy-fanatic-builds-a-house-from-lego/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Cross referenced to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=794019>

